# 12x12x12 P. wahlbergii vivarium



## ProjectReptile (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, that's right, I made a viv for my praying mantis. So what?! lol :lol: After getting into the PDFs and finding how much I enjoy building a natural enviroment for them, I had to make sure every animal I own has one as well. I'm sure alot of people on here are the same. Vivarium fever. Anyway, it's a 12x12x12 Exo-Terra with a drip-wall water feature. I made the background using HX's technique described in the "Making Fake Rocks" thread. 

Far away view:









Closer:









Mantis:


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

very cool , mantids are a blast but wholly @#$% are the thousands of babys a pain to raise
craig


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

What kind of plant is that on the right side? It is beautiful..hell both big plants are beautiful.
Candy


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice wall feature, but why did you chose not to add any plants towards the top? pretty manthis!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

divingne1 said:


> What kind of plant is that on the right side?


Looks like a type of birds nest fern, Asplenium sp. Hopefully one of the miniature cultivars because those things get BIG.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty cool, one mantis only?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

tkromer said:


> Pretty cool, one mantis only?


Mantises are like immortals, there can be only one...


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

at least they spend their last minutes the right way


----------



## Dendro Dude (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow................


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Catfur said:


> Mantises are like immortals, there can be only one...


That's why I asked, I figured 1 or 20, there would be 1 by next week


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

mantids are extremly aggresive to anything, had a 3 in mantid back a full sized pather cham down.unless very well fed sometimes still the female eats the male after mating, but they produce in very large quanitys so it evens out.i alwas rasised mine sep untill mating, mind u i did it for feeders not as pets but they are cool notheless.flower mantids are very nice search them out if you never seen them.
craig


----------



## ProjectReptile (Mar 9, 2007)

Actually, there are two in the tank. The male is at the very top along the screen. I don't know if you can see him because of the light in the pictures, but he's up there. I more or less used it as a breeding container. After I witnessed "the deed" being done... I seperated them into cups. They are awesome insects to keep, and probably one of the most entertaining to feed. I usually keep most species together from nymph until about 4th instar. That's when I start seeing alot of cannibalism.


----------

